# Лечение грыжу позвоночника методами китайской медицины



## wangxiaoling (31 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте!
Известный врач китайской медицины Ван Сяолин лечит грыжу позвоночника и остехондроз своими методами. За несколько дней лечения можно добиться хороших результатов. Она работает в городе Даляне(Китай). Сейчас создает свою клинику китайской медицины.
Спасибо за внимание!
С уважением!

*moderator: *Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт и электронный адрес для связи, нарушающие правила форума.


----------



## vzdribadyk (31 Июл 2011)

Гарантии какие есть?


----------



## wangxiaoling (31 Июл 2011)

Если больному после лечения не стало легче, то это не врач. Это правильно.


----------



## Жена (31 Июл 2011)

Интересно, может кто нибудь из врачей прокомментирует возможности китайской медицины.
Сами китайцы(которые не врачи) говорят результат есть. Правда мой муж отказался, говорит, что то страшновато, но я думаю, еще немного и я его сумею уговорить.

Я не говорю про данного человека, который создал тему. Тут невооруженным глазом видно, что сам себя рекламирует. Я имею в виду китайскую медицину в целом. Просто есть возможность пройти курс лечения в Пекине.


----------



## gudkov (31 Июл 2011)

wangxiaoling написал(а):


> За несколько дней лечения можно добиться хороших результатов.



Одна эта фраза означает шарлатанство. Про ссылки на сайт и почту уже не говорю. Банальная реклама.
Очень советую вам и вашему мужу не вестись на такие обещания, в лучшем случае потеряете только деньги, в худшем получите дополнительный вред здоровью.


----------



## abelar (31 Июл 2011)

Китайская медицина в целом делится на две школы: те, кто учился в СССР и кто в Америке. Представители обеих школ в шоке, когда узнают от нас, что мы предпочитаем лечиться у китайских шарлатанов. При этом предупреждают, что, если кто-нибудь из России или Америки ,хоть профессор-академик приедет в Китай и надумает лечить без лицензии, то сядет надолго. Спрашивают также, мы таких тоже сажаем или сразу к стенке?....


----------



## gudkov (31 Июл 2011)

Мой знакомый возил жену в Китай, с грыжей поясничного отдела, потратил около 100 тыс. рублей, около месяца там они находились, результат, в каком состоянии увез, в таком и привез (ходить то могла, но были сильные боли, не могла спать), плюнули они на это дело, сделали ей в поликлинике нашей местной пару блокад, вроде полегчало, а потом само сошло на нет. Сейчас ничего не болит, вчера интересовался. Даже картошку окучивает на даче)))


----------



## Жена (31 Июл 2011)

Даже картошку окучивает на даче)))
Приятные новости всегда радуют


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Июл 2011)

Это бред сивой кобылы! Китайцы и грыжа МПД - новый анекдот.


----------



## wangxiaoling (31 Июл 2011)

Врач Ван Сяолин лечила многих таких пациентов из России и Казахстана.  После лечения добились хороших результатов. Зачем здесь создать тему и оставить свои слова, зачем тратить время здесь, если она не может лечить?
Она тоже знает, что некоторые пациенты лечились в Китае, но не стало легче. Это значит, они не нашли хороших и опытных врачей китайской медицины...

Китайская пословица говорится, что если узнать, какой вкус груши(кислый или сладкий), то надо попробовать. Не попробовали, а сразу сказали, что груша кислая или сладкая. Значит, этот человек не серьезный...


----------



## Буся (31 Июл 2011)

Так-то оно так... да только позвоночник не груша - не понравится, выплюнуть не сможешь.. А вот искалечиться на всю жизнь - запросто.


----------



## Szvetlana (31 Июл 2011)

Буся написал(а):


> Так-то оно так... да только позвоночник не груша - не понравится, выплюнуть не сможешь.. А вот искалечиться на всю жизнь - запросто.



Ваше высказывание может относится к любому методу лечения.  И мануальщики калечить могут,  и хирурги не всегда  делают удачные операции.  Может даже и простая ЛФК навредить...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2011)

wangxiaoling написал(а):


> Китайская пословица говорится, что если узнать, какой вкус груши(кислый или сладкий), то надо попробовать. Не попробовали, а сразу сказали, что груша кислая или сладкая. Значит, этот человек не серьезный...



Взавшись за рекламу, вы сами не задумывались, почему весь мир не кричит о чудо докторе и не выстроился к нему в очередь?
Потому как эффективность лечения, не выше чем у других, соблюдающих принципы лечения проблемы, независимо от применяемой методики.
Тут решающее значение имеют психоэмоциональная подача и рекламная составляющая, на этом и держиться все чудо-лечение и чудо-доктора.
Русская поговорка, вам в ответ, наша народная философия мудрее китайской:
Не трудно что-то сделать, да трудно на чем-то задуматься!

Как-то спросил у китайский врачей (работал с ними в УралСибе), что вы делаете когда у пациента инфаркт, какие берете точки, какие берете травы?
-Когда инфаркт, мы вызываем вертолет и госпитализируем пациента.
Получил я ответ.
И как-то стыдно стало.


----------

